# Aqueon 25 gallon deluxe plant kit?



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried this?

I was thinking about purchasing this next week to use as a low to medium light planted Red Cherry Shrimp tank.

There's something particularly appealing to me about that 25 gallon


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

From it's desription...



> The 25 gallon plant kit is designed to keep water plants alive. It all starts with the Coralife Aqualight Dual T-5 Fixture. The fixture is 40% brighter than a normal single fluorescent strip light. The Aqualight Dual Fixture comes with a 6700K Lamp that closely resembles the natural light from the sun and a colormax lamp to bring out the color of the fish. *Everything you need to get started is includes, add gravel, water and fish.*
> 
> Kit includes:
> 
> ...


Does the plant fairy come and sprinkle Amazon Sword dust on it? lol

Sorry, I thought that was kinda funny not mentioning the plants for a "plant tank." Loos like a pretty cool aquarium...just for to make sure you couldn't buy a different aquarium, add those lights and maybe save money. Aside from the lights and "plant food" seems to be a regular aquarium right?


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

Aqueon 30 Quiet Flow Power Filter w/cartridge

This filter is extemely loud unless you like the sound of the waterfall. I just purchased a 36 gallon bowfront and the Quiet Flow 50 was provided. I knew I was going to keep this but decided to try it anyway and my GF almost kicked me out of the house. I replaced with a Aquaclear and perfection to my ears and hers. LOL 

I would save your money and buy everything individually.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and buy a canister, they're silent.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

The lights should be good for a planted tank and the height of the tank can be nice if you plant on having swords or other tall plants.

It isn't a bad starter package for a planted tank though it isn't perfect either.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought this as my first tank 3 years ago... ended up giving it to my mother when I got my 55g... 3 weeks later lol. It is a very nice tank, with the lighting and all you probably couldn't piece this together cheaper, buy some plant substrate get one of crispino's plant packages... and go for it! Not sure what the price is where you saw, my Petsmart had them 79$ the other day.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Idk why everyone is so worried about the filter lol because I know Aqueon filters are horrible. I always use Cascade HOB filters. Which are just about the best and most quiet filters I've ever used.

at my Petsmart it is quite expensive. on sale last week for 109.99


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

i have this tank...the light is ok...i ended getting another one to add on top...the tank is very deep with a shallow width...there is not alot of room for planting...if you are planning on getting shrimp i would get a 20 long...shrimp mostly stay on the bottom so the height of this tank isnt necessary.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I know it's totally not necessary... Idk there's something I like about this kit, and the size of the tank.


----------

